# Grocery Store near Wyndham Bonnet Creek



## 3kids4me (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi all!  Can anyone recommend the best grocery store near Wyndham Bonnet Creek to stock up on groceries?  If we buy them on the way there, will they hold them for us in a refrigerated area until check in?  Thanks!!


----------



## ronparise (Apr 7, 2016)

I drive to Bonnet Creek so I generally just take everything from home, but there is always something I forget

The Publix near Rt 192 and I-4 (near Vacation Village at Parkway, is a great store and not too far from Bonnet creek


----------



## Ty1on (Apr 7, 2016)

3kids4me said:


> Hi all!  Can anyone recommend the best grocery store near Wyndham Bonnet Creek to stock up on groceries?  If we buy them on the way there, will they hold them for us in a refrigerated area until check in?  Thanks!!



As Ron mentioned, the nearest grocery store is not too awfully far...maybe 15 minutes.

Also, on Buena Vista three lights left from Chelonia (5 minutes at most), there is a gas station with the standard convenience store fare....


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks!  We mostly need breakfast stuff and laundry stuff (unless Bonnet Creek provides laundry stuff) so maybe the convenience store will work too!


----------



## Ty1on (Apr 7, 2016)

3kids4me said:


> Thanks!  We mostly need breakfast stuff and laundry stuff (unless Bonnet Creek provides laundry stuff) so maybe the convenience store will work too!



They have some laundry detergent.  I believe it's those little capsules.  I don't remember there being more than enough for two loads, and I don't know if you can procure additional ones free or at a small cost.

Bonnet Creek is officially my favorite resort I've been too.  I'm not as travelled as most here, so take that with a grain of salt.  Have fun there!


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 10, 2016)

There are a couple good super Walmarts on the way in from the airport.  I'd go there.  Best prices and they will have everything you want/need.  Publix is expensive, but good quality.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 10, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> There are a couple good super Walmarts on the way in from the airport.  I'd go there.  Best prices and they will have everything you want/need.  Publix is expensive, but good quality.



Yeah, if coming in from the airport, I would just stop at the Walmart on Turkey Lake Road. Get off I4 at the Sand Lake Road exit and get back on at Central Florida Parkway and continue on.


----------

